# Radio Speaker Problem



## Sentra2704 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Besides the Windshield Wiper problem I am having with my Sentra I also had my Drivers Side Speakers Front and Back stop working what could be the cause of that to not have any sound coming out of the Driver Side Speakers?*


----------



## sentra rider (Jun 24, 2006)

possibly somthing is diconnected from the head unit or you might have blown them or there is a change they maybe blown a fuse have checked all those things yet... yo if you could help me with my car reply to my post that would be a big help but i would look for things like that


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

This is a shot in the wind here, but if it's wired anything like my 95' Pathy...The rear speakers are somehow wired together and the fronts are too, but when you reset the head unit, you can either turn off the rear speakers, or turn them on..Maybe you should just reset whatever kind of head unit you have...I have to do this sometimes..It might help..Good Luck..Peace


----------



## Sentra2704 (Apr 18, 2005)

I've seen Wires connected to the Rear Speakers but I have not seen how the Front Speakers are wired...and this is the stock radio which the car came with....but I know this much that the speakers were not blown due to the fact that when I turn the speakers to the Left Side there is slight noise coming out of them just not loud enough to hear it....so it's transmitting noise just not at full potential....thanks for the advice guys..


----------



## hondura (Jun 30, 2006)

Sounds like a bad connection between the speaker and the head unit...either a short in the wiring or loose connection...i would check the physically check the wires from start to finish


----------



## fishpa (Sep 8, 2005)

*Same on my Pulsar*



Sentra2704 said:


> *Besides the Windshield Wiper problem I am having with my Sentra I also had my Drivers Side Speakers Front and Back stop working what could be the cause of that to not have any sound coming out of the Driver Side Speakers?*


I'm having about the same problems with my 87 Pulsar. The wipers would only work occasionally. I replaced the switch but it didn't help. The radio also sounds weak but when the wipers kick on it blares right out. Withe the engine off and the key turned on the radio works fine. I've got a wiper amp box coming and hope that might solve part of the problem based on posts I've seen in this forum but it sure sounds like a bad ground or corroded wire somewhere to me. Have you resolved your problem yet?
Bob


----------

